# Ferry Ramp - Autoquest 180



## motorbiking (Jul 21, 2014)

I have a Elddis Autoquest 180 and I have read on a few forums that people can get issues on the Ferry ramps?

I'm off to France in August for our first trip (dover - calais) overseas and wondered if anyone had any experience of problems getting on and off the ferry. My drive is quite steep, but we always reverse up the drive.

Any experience with this van or similar. its about 7.3m on a peogeot boxer base. I tried to post a picture but the site wouldn't let me.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I can't comment on your m/h but having used a ferry for many years on that route (and others), I have yet to see a m/h of any size having a problem with the ramps. the ramps aren't that steep in reality as they have a long run on and off


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I also have a large motorhome and never had any problems or seen anybody ground while loading out of Dover.

If you ground on a regular basis then you may need to look at air rides or some thing else to lift the rear end.

Andy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Your van does have quite a big overhang, but go very steadily and don't let the rear wheels drop suddenly off the last bit of the ramp. I've followed similar and bigger vans on, and they have always been OK.

If you are really worried, ask one of the attendants to watch your bum as you drive on. They are usually very helpful, and would probably welcome a bit of light relief from what must be a very tedious job! :wink: 

Dave


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

My last motorhome was an Autoquest 180. I used the tunnel - no problems there! - but wouldn't expect you to have a problem on the ferries.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

I think more problems happen on little ferries like the inter island ones in Scotland
Depends on tide levels
Never had any problem on the Channel ferries
Our van has a long overhang as well
Kev


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

TBH I have never seen anybody have a 'grounding' problem at the Channel Ferries, however different story with the inter island CalMac Ferries in Scotland.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I've never had problems in all the times I've used the ferries but sometimes (when possible) I approach the ramp at a slight angle so one side of the van meets the ramp slightly before the other, that way the back end is nowhere near the ground.
Don't worry . . . (There's worse things to worry about - like have I packed enough jars of peanut butter) - France & them there continental folk seem to go for the yuckkie nutola stuff rather than yummie peanut butter (crunchy of course) - so don't worry . . Just enjoy the trip !


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Our bustner 747 is particularly low and we ground out on some speed bumps but we've used the ferry often and never had a problem, surprisingly to us so I think you'll be ok. I can't even get onto my neighbours drive whose driveway only has a slight slope, our towbar hits the ground but not in the ferry ramp strangely.


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

Only ferry where I grounded was the Harwich to Esbjerg one, where Danish loading ramps are very low when tide out.
Just meant I had to drive at an angle across the ramp.


----------



## PF13 (Aug 2, 2013)

I have a Bailey Autograph 750, with Peugeot boxer cab on an ultra low Alko chassis. 7.45 metres long with a 4.6m wheelbase. Ground clearance is 26cm at the lowest point (which is conveniently the fresh water tank....)

Big ferry, Oban to Mull which is like the channel ferries, no problems at all. Little ferry (which only had space for our motorhome and no other vehicle) from Mull to Kilchoan we grounded the middle but got on in the end. Photos are in a thread in the Bailey Forum.

I would expect you to have no problems on the channel.


----------



## motorbiking (Jul 21, 2014)

thanks everyone for taking the time to comment


----------

